# Opinions please



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I've had issues with taken meds for years I have an odd fear of them hurting me and I'm now on zoloft which is the third antidepressant I've been on in 6 months.

I've only been on it a week and honestly hate how I feel I'm barely sleeping which I already wasn't sleeping before my anxiety is through the roof.Im not eating or doing anything which most of this was already goin on before the zoloft.

I know it takes time for it to kick in but I have been trying to live a more natural holistic way of life especially when it comes to meds and things in that nature.

Is there any natural more holistic ways to deal with dpdr anxiety and mild depression?

I don't wanna be stuck on a medication that has so many side effects.

Yes I know medication helps millions of people I'm not against it but I've read so many things that people help and cure their anxiety and dpdr without meds and I really prefer to do that verses medication.

Secondly what are the chances my doctor will be against the way I want to go about battling this.I'm very nervous to speak with her.

I was an addict in the past and I prefer to not take anything I don't even take cold medicine only time I take meds is when it's an antibiotic or I'm getting a vaccine other than that I don't take anything not even Tylenol.


----------



## santi123 (Jan 4, 2020)

Hello,

I understand your worries about medication, I am pretty sensitive when it comes to the side effects. Do you feel like you're improving each month from DP/DR without meds? Are the symptoms lessening? If it's not, then I can't help you there. /:

In my case, I felt better each month from DP/DR. I went to a specialized neurologist and he recommended to go through the long run, no meds. I guess in life, everything that takes time is worth it, some medications could help in the short run but in the long run, it leaves you dependent on it or worsens out your symptoms of DP/DR.

I still have DR for one year and I am 95% cured, but if I compare it to last year January 2019, I feel like I have improved soo much without meds.

That has been my observation this one year, hope you find a solution.
Best of luck.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Thank you I actually seem to do better when I just push myself to live life.

My biggest issue is what you said about short term and being reliant. I've had that issue in the past and everything else I've read about it said it goes away on its own. Have you found that to be true??


----------



## Cedric (Jan 10, 2020)

Antidepressants are not addictive, and they can really help, doctors don't prescribe them for no reason.

While I'm not a big fan of the pharmaceutical industry, holistic healing can include a lot of alternative medicine bullshit so I'd advise you to put the doctors and (especially) psychiatrists advice above all others with regards to medication.


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

When I had my initial appointment I was actually asked did I prefer to be on meds and so that's alot of why I started wondering if my doctor actually may of had other options.

I've been on about three antidepressant and Everytime they have made me physically and emotionally numb and I've seemed very angry on zoloft.

I've been extremely tense and numb physically which I feel numb in general but I'm too the point of it being constant.

I'm gonna Speak with my therapist today and see what I should do.


----------



## santi123 (Jan 4, 2020)

Kayy,

In my case, it felt like it was going on its own but very very slowly, month by month I guess. People around me started noticing that I was interacting more and changing overtime which is another indicator that I was improving.

I had my fair share in trying different pills, such as; testosterone pills, CBD pills, magnesium pills, fish oils and vitamin D pills. Nothing stronger than that tho. Although, none of them did anything to be honest.

I was prescribed with a stronger drug called; valproate sodium once after my EEG and MRI examination. However, since i was skeptical about the side affects, I made an appointment with a neurologist specialists and he was completely in shock that the doctor prescribed me that drug.

Unfortunately, there are others that the symptom tends to worsen month by month or remains the same, if thats your case then I cant help you there. As Cedric stated, put psychiatrists advice above all other in regards to medication.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

What is the longest you have been on one medication?


----------



## santi123 (Jan 4, 2020)

Aridity,

Three weeks on testosterone pills I guess but it didn't work for shit, just made me more aggressive.
Each one had a side effect tho.

Fish oils made my gums weak and at times bleed, so it was about a week of usage.

Magnesium made my energy levels pretty low so a week too.

CBD pills was like a 4 day thing because my DP/DR was induced by weed, so the sensations of CBD is like THC in a way and made be uncomfortable. Don't be discouraged to try tho, CBD compound can be used as an anti-psychotic medication that helps out. Link is below.
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/22716160


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

I saw my therapist today and they actually said they see improvement with me and they do agree that antidepressants aren't for me that intense therapy send to actually be working best.

I actually agree with them they want to try strickly an anxiety med so we'll see what happens next I really think about if dpdr is a healing process within yourself.


----------



## Aridity (Jun 12, 2011)

santi123 said:


> Aridity,
> 
> Three weeks on testosterone pills I guess but it didn't work for shit, just made me more aggressive.
> Each one had a side effect tho.
> ...


Thanks for your reply but my question was meant for OP. (Original Poster).


----------



## Kayyyynational7 (Dec 16, 2019)

Ardity

I really haven't been on any meds long I was put on antidepressant when I was 16 and took them for a year if that but I didn't have depression just anxiety. I stopped taking them I just went on with life in June through October I was in and off a few different ones but I still have anxiety and no depression.

Pretty sure that's why my therapist wants to do intense therapy verses needs unless they decide to try a need strickly for anxiety.


----------

